# ----x-mas Session Mainz----



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (4. November 2008)

Guten Morgen boys und girls.
Wie jedes Jahr präsentiert Biketrial Suedhessen die traditionelle und besinnliche x-mas session in Mainz.
Was wäre Weihnachten ohne die x-mas session??
*Dieses Jahr haben wir den Termin auf Samstag, den 20.12.2008 gelegt.
Treffpunkt ist 12:00 Uhr am Fort Malakoff.*
Ich werde die Tage noch eine kleine Skizze hier reinstellen, für alle die letztes jahr nicht da waren.

Ich hoffe, dass ihr wieder zahlreich erscheint. Über einen kameramann, der fotos und filme erstellt wären wir auch nciht böse...

Vorweihnachtliche Grüße.
Max


----------



## AcaPulco (4. November 2008)

Haha! Das wird wieder Krieg! Ich gegen Fahrrad gegen temperatur... Bin dabei, wenn ich da frei hab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (4. November 2008)

Stuttgart wird hoffentlich genügend Leute für 1(2) Wochenendticket zusammen bekommen und einen Ausflug nach Mainz machen


----------



## feltzer (4. November 2008)

hrr... wenn mein bike bis dahin fertig ist, lass ich mich auch blicken


----------



## tha_joe (4. November 2008)

Tja, und wenn Stuggi kommt, dann könnte sich Freiburg grad wieder ranhängen... ;-)
Also ich für meinen Teil bin auf alle Fälle mal interessiert.


----------



## stonebreaker (4. November 2008)

Ich bin auch mit dabei! schließlich wohne ich ja in mainz.Ich probier mal einen fotografen zu organisieren. Ich freu mich auf jeden der kommt! 
mfg alex


----------



## The-Engineer (6. November 2008)

Bin interessiert - werde aber wohl erst kurzfristig entscheiden können ob ich wirklich komm.


----------



## florianwagner (9. November 2008)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> Was wäre Weihnachten ohne die x-mas session??



stimmt!!! ich freu mich schon auf session. bin auf jeden fall am start.


----------



## bike-show.de (9. November 2008)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr haben wir den Termin auf Samstag, den 20.12.2008 gelegt.
> Treffpunkt ist 12:00 Uhr am Fort Malakoff.



Bin dabei.


----------



## bertieeee (10. November 2008)

also die cottbuser wären auch dabei, aber zur stressvermeidung  würden wir gerne schon nen tag eher kommen. Jetzt stellt sich nur die frage ob noch jemand ne schlafgelegenheit für uns hat?, dass wär super!!!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. November 2008)

wie viele personen bräcuhten einen platz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bertieeee (11. November 2008)

wir wären drei


----------



## MisterLimelight (20. November 2008)

ich komme auch relativ sicher, mit cam und rad. Wenn ihr Glück habt geht´s meinem Knie so bescheiden wie im Moment und ich filme zu 100%, ansonsten bin ich doch sehr im Zwiespalt ... ;-)


----------



## stonebreaker (14. Dezember 2008)

Moin moin. Also für die Cottbuser hätte ich da ein wohnzimmer mit Parkettboden zu vergeben.Bringt eure Luftmatratzen und Schlafsäcke mit und ihr seid herzlich eingeladen.wenn ihr ICQ habt, das ist meine nummer :404-109-480, meldet euch nochmal wegen Adresse und so .ansonsten müssen wir Handynummern austauschen.Mit dem Auto braucht ca. 10 Minuten von mir bis zum Mallakoff.
Meldet euch wenn noch interesse besteht.
Mfg Alex


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (14. Dezember 2008)

also bei mir siehts auch gut aus... vllt bring ich noch ein/zwei "kleine" mit...

grüße


----------



## bertieeee (14. Dezember 2008)

super!!!!!, wir kommen drauf zurück


----------



## Trialmobby (16. Dezember 2008)

Hey Wir sind aufjeden Fall dabei, ACHTUNG Cottbus kommt. Und sonne bring wa mal mit soll ja ziehmlich grau bei euch sein!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (18. Dezember 2008)

tha_joe schrieb:


> Tja, und wenn Stuggi kommt, dann könnte sich Freiburg grad wieder ranhängen... ;-)
> Also ich für meinen Teil bin auf alle Fälle mal interessiert.



wie siehts bei euch aus? 


wir kommen nun "immerhin" zu dritt...



PS: hier die Skizze vom Max (von 2007)


----------



## TrialerPhil (18. Dezember 2008)

Wenn mein Papa mich fährt bin ich auf jedenfall dabei!!!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (19. Dezember 2008)

ah top danke fürs reinstellen. bis morgen jungs


----------



## NOS-Trial (20. Dezember 2008)

Mainz


gutes Wetter, viele Fahrer und hammer Spots... gerne mal wieder


----------



## siede. (20. Dezember 2008)

will bilder sehn


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. Dezember 2008)

Dann kann man ja auf eine Flut im Media Bereich hoffen.


----------



## Trialmobby (22. Dezember 2008)

Na dat war doch was feines und ein dank an Alex dat wa bei Ihm unterschlupf gefunden haben.

Feine Feste und nen dicken Sack!!!!!


aja Bilder Bütte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AcaPulco (26. Dezember 2008)

Was is eigentlich mit den ganzen Bildern die gemacht wurden?


----------



## MisterLimelight (29. Dezember 2008)

das video ist seit dem 23. fertig, jedoch ist es einer großen deutschen telekommunikationsfirma nicht möglich mir in meiner neuen wohnung das telefon geschweige denn internet freizuschalten. nächster angepeilter termin: 09.01.


----------



## voytec (9. Januar 2009)

hi!

ja ich weiss ist bisschen spät 
aber ich habe da paar fotos   und genau hier
es ist .rar datei die bilder sind so wie ich die bekommen habe also  alles durcheinnander ;P 

greetz voytec


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (9. Januar 2009)

lieber spät als nie... 

danke



Mainz


----------



## la bourde (16. Januar 2009)

Hey, ich habe ein Link fuer das Video auf EspaceTrial.com (das beste franzosiche Trial Forum) gefunden:
http://www.vimeo.com/2827497

Vielen Dank fuer die Fotos und das Video


----------

